# Invisible Fencing.....please help, need advice.



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

We have a fairly good sized back yard that is fenced in with a 3' split rail fence which might as well be "invisible" itself to our Jemma, now 6 months old. The first time she jumped the fence was to go see her doggie friend - she was 4 months old. The second time I had let my guard down just for a minute and she jumped over to bark at a jogger...he was angry and it scared me bad enough that I haven't ever let my guard down again. I was out in the yard with her both times, don't leave her out unattended...but it happened so quick both times I couldn't stop it. Now she's on a leash the entire time...

It seems such a shame....we need to be able to play with her - fetch, frisbee, etc. and without this leash on. I have a few friends who have had great success with Invisible Fence so I had them out last week and put a deposit down to have them install later this week. With the package comes three mandatory training sessions to help teach Jemma the ropes without it traumatizing her, etc. I liked that, they seemed like dog lovers and it put my mind at ease. We live on a jogging trail that gets a lot of people and dog action...there are so many bad things that can happen with her jumping - and some of those bad case scenarios could be fatal to her. I felt so excited to finally have this option to get control of the situation in the right way....

But I happened to talk to the trainer we used for her obedience lessons (private, in home) and she is trying to talk me out of it. She says it can cause a dog to become aggressive, fearful, etc. 

Now I'm wondering if I should cancel the installation. All said and done, I want to do what is right for Jemma...keep her safe, keep us and the kids safe, and keep everyone in our neighborhood safe too. Please help...does anyone have feelings on this?


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I did want to say that I have been working with her to know her boundaries...we walk the perimeter, she gets treated if she does not react to a dog or jogger going by, and she shows some progress at times...but it's her instinct I think to jump to play with the dogs, or chase/bark at the joggers....

I didn't get the Invisible Fence as a short cut due to laziness or a replacement for obedience training...I ordered it to protect Jemma and everyone else best I can because even with lots of training...I'm not sure I'd ever want to let my guard down again with the jumping....

Just wanted to add that...because I know it would come up.......


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have 6.5 acres fenced off in invisible fence and I absolutely love it. We have lived in our current location for 5 years now and my dogs have been perfectly happy and friendly with it. I know every animal is different but I have had no personal problems with it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

TVA, you describe my only scenario in which I'd recommend or use an invisible fence.

The drawbacks to this type fence are numerous. Dogs just may not mind the shock they get, they can get out and not want to come back for fear of being shocked, the collar could come off, the battery could die and the owner forget to replace it, other dogs can wander in and beat up your dog who is helpless to escape, the list goes on.

If you're always home when using it, that's great. 
I'd never recommend a person to get one and leave the dog out while they are gone. 
Any of the failures mentioned above can happen very quickly.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Even with it on, even if it works beautifully, I won't ever let her alone out there for even a minute. I know too many other things can happen....she could charge through it, a dog or kid could jump the fence and come in our yard, etc. 

It is simply for being able to allow her to enjoy the yard with us. Once the weather turns nice here...we spend much of our days out in the yard....

For bathroom breaks, she has a smaller fenced in mulched area off our garage...this too will be e-fenced so that she can't jump the fence there, but I always go out and watch her while she goes making sure she doesn't eat mulch (one of her favorite things to TRY to do).

It would just free her from the leash....and free my mind to enjoy the yard again with her without fear.

But the LAST thing I want to do is install something that could or will turn her into a mean dog as my trainer had implied so I started to freak out this morning...still am a little honestly. Called our vet and they said they don't see any problems with it except for people who leave their dogs out alone and the dogs go crazy barking at other dogs behind their invis-line and sometimes charge through it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No, it won't make her any more mean than a regular fence. 

The purpose of the training is to get them to realize there's a warning beep before the actual shock.

We used one fairly successfully with our Libby girl (now 10yrs. old) when she was a pup, but she would occasionally break the barrier. Luckily I was there to see it, and take her collar off to bring her back in the fenced area.

PS. don't let her "fence run" with it and it ought to be fine w/out making her frustrated, etc. Fence running is a bad habit, but you don't have to let her do it. 
While she's out and wearing the collar, begin to teach her to come to you when people run or jog by.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We had the Invisible Fence brand installed when ours was around 5-6 months old, he will be 2 in March. No issues, he respects the boundries. We actually trained this before the IF was even installed. Leashed walks around the property. He's never outside alone.

The only time he's left the yard was over the summer my daughter fell off her bike several houses down (she hit hard!). He was watching her ride off and when she fell he looked back at me and went right through the IF and ran to her and waited for me (licking her arms, legs & face) to get their on foot. We took the collar off to bring him back in. 

The collar has not made him mean even if he's had a correction, he doesn't act spooky or anything. We have been outside when people walk their dogs in front of our home and he does not charge the fence.

The one thing that is a huge down side is the prevention from other animals coming into the yard. Last fall we were all outside raking leaves and a dog that was loose came into our yard. He started barking and hauling fast towards the front of the house. Luckily that ER down we had been training came in handy because my husband yelled "DOWN" and he dropped, the dog ran off. This may have been a bad dog fight.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! We have a "pine tree forest" along the back fence run which prevents her from fence running along the fence line...but she still sort of does it before the trees start...so I'll prevent that. I'll keep treats with me and when I see someone coming from either way, I'll call her to me and treat her. Yes, this system does have a warning beep, and I get three training sessions included in the package which is probably where they'll teach me to teach her to hear that beep and not go further. They said she'd probably try it once, maybe twice and that would be it. They said the only breeds that seem to have lots of trouble ignoring it are the arctic breeds with really thick fur. etc.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I would find a new trainer if mine said that to me. An invisible fence is still a barrier, it won't make a dog aggressive anymore than a regular fence would.

I have the Dog Watch invisible fence and love it. My dog was once in a full sprint and the shock stopped her dead in her tracks. She let out a cry and then bolted back into the safe area. She hasn't tested it since. 

If you get a good quality fence, and train your dog properly, it shouldn't be able to get through the fence. It's not just a small shock when it's turned way up, it's strong enough to put you on the ground. I tried it once. I turned it all the way up, strapped it on my arm and tried to get through, I couldn't. It's far too powerful. 

As for the battery dying, a good quality collar will give you a warning long before it dies, plus there are ways to test the battery from time to time. Also, these collars do not come off on their own. They need to be tight in order to ensure they deliver a shock if need be, so there's no slipping them off.

I highly, highly recommend an invisible fence. It's one of the reasons I bought my house. You just need to make sure you get one from a top notch manufacturer, not a fly by night company. Mine is Dog Watch. Not sure if you can get them down there or not.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have the invisible fence - I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT - we've had it now for 7 years - as long as the training is done properly they won't try and run through it....

Would never want to be without one...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would always recommend a solid fence over invisible. 
There's still too many things that can go wrong, and if you're not there to witness it, put your dog at risk for numerous dangers.



> They need to be tight in order to ensure they deliver a shock if need be, so there's no slipping them off.


This requires the prongs to be directly against their skin and I've seen dogs with injuries and scars from wearing theirs.
A solid fence beats invisible hands down. 
I guess working in a/c and impounding dogs who are _wearing _their collars has also put me off a bit from them


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

We also have an Invisible Fence and love it for our 2 GSDs. Last spring we were having trouble with Ridley going to visit the neighbors. Like you, we never leave our dogs outside unattended but if I turned my head for a split second he'd be gone. Ridley is the most non-aggressive GSD I've ever seen but it's just too big of a chance and even though the neighbors didn't seem to mind I minded and hated that my big sweet dog was invading their space! 

A normal fence was out of the question for a variety of reasons so we started researching this type of fence. Originally we were going to put in another brand of fencing and do it ourselves but the whole project became too complicated so I just called Invisible Fence and they did it for us. They only did one training session with our dogs but showed us what to do and gave detailed instructions on how to phase in the full use of the fence.

My dogs were a little slow and super cautious after the first (necessary) shock but it didn't take too long before they were back out enjoying the yard with us. During the cautious stage I had to coax them out and give a lot of positive reinforcement but it was worth it. Both dogs are fully adjusted now and know exactly how far they can go. Neither dog shows any sign of aggression or fear.

I still would never leave my dogs unattended because there's just too much risk - both to the dog and potentially to others (these dogs are marshmallows but I know that you can never be sure!) but I love the freedom of being able to putter around in the garden!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I would always recommend a solid fence over invisible.
> There's still too many things that can go wrong, and if you're not there to witness it, put your dog at risk for numerous dangers.
> 
> 
> ...


Even tho we have the IF...I agree with you a solid fence is better. 

We have SO (15 I think?) many trees that line our property we did not want to take them down and wanted to maximize as much of our property as we could that's why we went the IF route.

We are hoping to break ground on a new build in a couple of years and are actually looking at property right now. The next house will have a privacy fence installed.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll admit that I would have LOVED to install a 6' or 8' high privacy fence...and not just for the dog! But, we live in a subdivision that only allows for split rail fences, and the highest they go is 4'.....so this truly is my only fence option....the other way would be to never let her off leash, or if I did, I'd be risking it. Thank you for all the input....


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

PS....I hired 'Invisible Fence' which is a reputable brand around here. There was one other option...didn't get a good vibe from their web site...but Invisible Fence seemed pretty top notch. 

Ideally, I'd be allowed to put up a privacy fence to prevent this and give us a some privacy....against the housing rules here. Ideally # 2 I'd have a dog that didn't jump....not my Jemma bouncy bouncy girl. I'm just trying to do the best I can in this situation....been trying a tie out while we are out there...took it down after a day...hated it...Jemma wrapped herself around a tree twice....and "clothes lined" me a couple good times too :help:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We live in the country so we don't need privacy fencing 

I'd die living in the city. I like walking outside in my PJs and not worrying about the neighbors laughing at me!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> We live in the country so we don't need privacy fencing
> 
> I'd die living in the city. I like walking outside in my PJs and not worrying about the neighbors laughing at me!


We are in the sticks but live on a tiny dead end street..we all have a couple of acres but still too close for comfort. Our next house we won't see a single neighbor...cannot wait! LOL


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm jealous! I still go out in my pj's....but I know they're laughing ;-)


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

TheVintageAngel said:


> PS....I hired 'Invisible Fence' which is a reputable brand around here. There was one other option...didn't get a good vibe from their web site...but Invisible Fence seemed pretty top notch.


This is also the company I used and they have been great. They are always available by phone if need be. I've also loved that they know my dogs. It's not how are the dogs doing it's how are Kya and TJ doing.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

This is our third home with invisible fence. We live on a golf course, so unless we have a pool, we can't have a fence. It took a few weeks to fully train Scarlett on the IF in our last house and just a few DAYS to train her on this one. She has run through the fence twice. The first time, the collar was too loose...The second time she was over zealous and got so close and sort of flailed through it. She HATES to get shocked and stays as far from the perimeter as she can. She won't even leave our front porch, since she doesn't want to take the chance of getting zapped.

No fence can replace your supervision. Yes, a "solid" fence is more protection, but if for some reason the gate is left open or there is room to squeeze under, your dog can easily slip out. Invisible fence is not foolproof either. You must keep an eye to make sure the wire has not been broken, the battery in the collar has not died and that the unit stays fully charged. BUT those are all doable tasks. 

In the end, you have to decide what your level of comfort is. Scarlett is rarely out alone and when she is, we are usually watching from inside the house. She's pretty velcro.  We have been happy in three homes with IF and when we have acres in Colorado, we will have a proximity variation of the wired fence to keep our dogs a little better contained.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

We have an electric fence. Ours is by PetStop by same difference. We have never had a problem with it. It hasn't turned our dogs "agressive". They know the boundary and they stay away. Simple as that. I can't even think of the last time one of the dogs got shocked. Not like it happens often once they know where they are and aren't allowed to go.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

We have had an IF for many years with different dogs. I think it is great. I keep a watch on Stella when she is outside but so far she got zapped once and that is it. My 9 year old knows just how far he can go.... he never leaves. I have forgotten to put his collar on, or forgot to recharge the battery.....he stays in the yard. I certainly wouldn't put that much trust in 8 month old Stella yet...I don't see any difference in the dog's personality with or without the fence.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We have one and we live on a remote farm. Our yard is fenced with a 90cm fence made from chicken wire and pine posts to keep our son in but the dogs can just sail over it. I didn't want to put up a solid fence as it would spoil the look of our house and yard so we got a hidden fence and attached it to the existing fence and it has been fantastic. 
We had to install it ourselves and do all the training with the dogs as we live too far away for them to have come but it was easy and the dogs got the idea straight away with the flags we put around......I didn't see any change in their personalities at all......they just learned they weren't to jump the fence.
Good Luck


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you so much....I'm going to stick with the scheduled install and now feel much better about it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

TheVintageAngel said:


> Thank you so much....I'm going to stick with the scheduled install and now feel much better about it.


It will be fine..as mentioned we went with Invisible Fence brand. We have the micro collar...we had to have it replaced once...there were no issues with customer service.

You have a training plan in place which is good. I'm sure you will find the "trainer" they send is kind of lacking in their skills BUT the whole point is teaching the boundries & working with your dog after they leave.

Good luck!


----------



## EricIndy (Feb 23, 2012)

Eeep! I wish I had known someone was getting an invisible fence. I have a 100$ off card and I won't be putting in a fence until our house is built. 

If anyone else wants it, (or if your install is far enough away for it to be ok mailing it) get ahold of me.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

EricIndy said:


> Eeep! I wish I had known someone was getting an invisible fence. I have a 100$ off card and I won't be putting in a fence until our house is built.
> 
> If anyone else wants it, (or if your install is far enough away for it to be ok mailing it) get ahold of me.


I'm glad you mentioned this. Sometimes those coupons are only good for the region the buyer is in..we tried to use one my SIL gave us..but who knows it could work.

TheVintageAngel- call your vet's office and see if they have any coupons. Our vet gave us one when we had ours installed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> We live in the country so we don't need privacy fencing
> 
> I'd die living in the city. I like walking outside in my PJs and not worrying about the neighbors laughing at me!


I just let them laugh...:laugh:


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Called our Vet and they had a coupon...thanks for the tip!

I have to vent a little...I had our last of four obedience training sessions in our home today.  My hubby participated this time because I was on a deadline for work. Our trainer tried so hard to talk him out of the IF, that she actually started crying. 

While I appreciate someone so passionate about dogs...I didn't appreciate being made to feel like junk for doing what I feel is best for Jemma. Her jumping the fence again is more than just a probability...she's done it multiple times and it's just been luck that something bad hasn't happened. I'm not a cruel, lazy shmuck like this made me feel...I'm trying to keep Jemma safe


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

She was crying because you are getting one?? Seems a tad dramatic....lol!!!
The correction they get is not all that strong. My hubby tested in on his hand as he wanted to feel how "painful" it would be and he just stood there holding it laughing.....he said it was "uncomfortable" but not "painful" and that was on level 4 which Luther's is set on.
You will find it great and she will learn fast. Luther has had only two shocks from ours and that was all it took. Our kelpie has had a couple more as she is a little more determined but has learned her lesson.
What I find amazing is their memory of where the flags were.....our dogs will go right up to the boundary and know exactly where they will get the warning beep.....rest easy.....what is crueler....a couple corrections from the fence or letting her get run over cause she won't stay in the yard??
Your trainer is trying to manipulate you.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

sparra said:


> She was crying because you are getting one?? Seems a tad dramatic....lol!!!
> The correction they get is not all that strong. My hubby tested in on his hand as he wanted to feel how "painful" it would be and he just stood there holding it laughing.....he said it was "uncomfortable" but not "painful" and that was on level 4 which Luther's is set on.
> You will find it great and she will learn fast. Luther has had only two shocks from ours and that was all it took. Our kelpie has had a couple more as she is a little more determined but has learned her lesson.
> What I find amazing is their memory of where the flags were.....our dogs will go right up to the boundary and know exactly where they will get the warning beep.....rest easy.....what is crueler....a couple corrections from the fence or letting her get run over cause she won't stay in the yard??
> Your trainer is trying to manipulate you.


Your husband must be Superman. For my IF, the intensity of the shock is the same at every level. What changes is the duration of the shock and how quick it repeats. At level 1, it's a very quick shock and that's it. At level 9, it's 3 very quick shocks that repeat themselves until the dog is out of the danger area. At level 4, I would not be able to hang onto that collar. Heck, even at level 1, I couldn't just laugh it off, it hurts a lot! 

My dog doesn't get shocked anymore though. She knows the boundary and she doesn't cross it for any reason. I could throw her favourite toy through the fence and she will stop dead at the line. I don't do that, but I could. 

OP, I would find a new trainer. This one is manipulating you and pushing her views onto you and your dog. That's not okay. These IF aren't cruel to the dog. It's not like you're going to stick your untrained dog into the yard and let him figure it out. A dog may get shocked a couple times during training, but once it learns the boundary, only a very, very stubborn dog will continue to get shocked. Most dogs won't get shocked again.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We have the wireless fence. GREAT product. No wires to install. Plug it up...and set the number to where you want it. Ours does a 360 around the house.

Ours came with an instruction DVD. We followed that. The dogs were very easy to train. They caught on quick.

I have never had to set their collars on the high setting. My two oldest have it on the "beep only" setting....and my youngest is on the one setting. I have tried all the collars on my own hand. Doesn't hurt at all. It actually just feels like static electricty.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with you all...I have done my research on it big time...and I feel like I would actually be irresponsible and cruel NOT to put something like this in, allowing her to jump and possibly be killed.

I wasn't there personally, but my hubby said there was a very loooong, awkward silence after her wouldn't budge on the IF and then there was some tearing up. It felt like a pretty bad guilt trip, which really isn't fair since we are trying to help Jemma with this and it has worked so well for so many others. 

It is being installed this morning, and yes, we are gonna find a new trainer who doesn't think we are horrible people. We did respect this trainer on many levels and she really did help...but this just left me feeling so uncomfortable, I can't see going on. She seemed to think that we could train Jemma to not want to jump the fence by making her "want to be with us" all the time. That sounds great...but I just don't have the faith that she wouldn't jump that fence again with the right triggers...I mean we live on a walking trail with daily, by the hour temptations!!!!!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

In the end, you have to do what works best for you, and what you can live with.... Congrats on making a decision that is best for you.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought I'd update everyone....I'm now in "week 2" of Jemma's invisible fence training. I love this program because they ease her into it - the first week she felt the correction, but it didn't really phase her much...it wasn't supposed to though, just so she got used to the flags and the audible beep sound that happens just before correction. The trainer was here today and we are now up to 50% on correction and she is responding and learning really well! For the first time today in many weeks...I could drop her leash and let her run in the yard...she seems to know her "safe areas" already and ripped and teared around with her favorite toys. I'm so happy I went through with this and didn't get deterred with the old trainer's reaction to the IF system.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a good update! It's really all about the training & your are doing this


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

These invisible fences are one of the greatest pet related inventions ever. If not for mine, I don't even know what I would do. My dog loves being outside, and I mean to the point where she will sometimes spend 8-10 hours outside. That's fine in the summer, but there's not a chance I will spend that long outside in the winter, whereas she still will. If not for my IF, I'd have to force her to be inside, where she doesn't want to be, or I'd have to sit outside shivering all day. 

It's nice to wake up in the morning and just let her outside on her own while I have my coffee and make my breakfast. She comes to the door and barks when she wants in, or I call her in if I want to see her. It's a perfect system.

Titan can't go out on his own yet, he's too young for the IF. I'm going to wait until he's more mature before I train him using the collar.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I have used underground fencing for supervised outside time. The few times I didn't keep a close eye on my dogs, they darted through the fence chasing wild turkeys. Even my female, who is very sensitive to corrections and not really high prey drive, didn't hesitate to blow through the barrier after an animal.

It was great to use for when I was outside with them, but they couldn't be trusted alone. All dogs are different, though.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

ShatteringGlass said:


> I have used underground fencing for supervised outside time. The few times I didn't keep a close eye on my dogs, they darted through the fence chasing wild turkeys. Even my female, who is very sensitive to corrections and not really high prey drive, didn't hesitate to blow through the barrier after an animal.
> 
> It was great to use for when I was outside with them, but they couldn't be trusted alone. All dogs are different, though.


Different fences have different correction levels and different correction times. Some fences have too slow of a correction time to stop a dog at full speed. I have seen my fence stop my dog while at full speed. She let out a yelp, stopped dead in her tracks, then scrambled back into the safe area. 

The people who owned the house before me had a bulldog that according to them was very dumb and stubborn. They said even it couldn't get through the fence.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'll get to the point where I'll let her be outside unsupervised....I'm over-protective with the kids, and now with her. However, another update...she's only at the 50% correction mark, still working her way up learning. The other day, we were outside and a dog was walking with its owner along the trail that runs past our back yard...Jemma is extremely over-reactive to other dogs walking by the house (another issue in itself I know)...but she ran full speed toward the back fence, got the 50% correction, yelped a little, ran back to safe zone. Still barking she tried it one more time, and ran back in again to safe zone. I can only imagine that at the full 100% that we'll be at in 2 weeks, there will just be no way she'd go through, but then again, I'm not sure I'll ever leave her out unsupervised....at least not until a good amount of time and training has went by....she's a little too high strung about things yet for me to feel that confident.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They don't stop dogs from coming in, either.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had German shepherds on IF for over 20 years. It's a great product and works. Training is the key. Is a 100 per cent solution? No, but the advantages far outweigh its limitations.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

No, I realize it doesn't stop dogs from coming in, but our traditional split rail fence with chicken wire does that for the most part. Much to our surprise, Jemma started vauling over that fence at age 4 months...so while it's good at keeping kids and other dogs out, it's not good at containing my bouncy girl.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

TheVintageAngel said:


> I'm not sure if I'll get to the point where I'll let her be outside unsupervised....I'm over-protective with the kids, and now with her. However, another update...she's only at the 50% correction mark, still working her way up learning. The other day, we were outside and a dog was walking with its owner along the trail that runs past our back yard...Jemma is extremely over-reactive to other dogs walking by the house (another issue in itself I know)...but she ran full speed toward the back fence, got the 50% correction, yelped a little, ran back to safe zone. Still barking she tried it one more time, and ran back in again to safe zone. I can only imagine that at the full 100% that we'll be at in 2 weeks, there will just be no way she'd go through, but then again, I'm not sure I'll ever leave her out unsupervised....at least not until a good amount of time and training has went by....she's a little too high strung about things yet for me to feel that confident.


Yeah, it's one of those things where you have to judge the dog, as well as the situation. My house is in a rural area where I don't have to worry about much. I know all my neighbours and there's no random people walking or driving by my house. There are other dogs in the area and some of them are allowed to roam free, but my dog knows all of them and plays with all of them on a regular basis, so if they come over, it's not a big deal. There was a female lab Cedar didn't like, but they moved away. 

Cedar no longer goes near the fence line, let alone to test the boundary. I also check on her on a regular basis. She's pretty good at letting me know when she wants in too. She comes to the door and barks. Some days she wants to be inside all day long, other days she wants to be outside all day long. She's only outside when I'm home, otherwise she's left inside. 

I'm going to wait until Titan is 6-9 months before I train him on the IF (gotta wait and judge his maturity to decide when is the right time).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> They don't stop dogs from coming in, either.


We were out walking the other day and passed a house and yard with signs that it was protected by an invisible fence. Abby went over and peed on the grass. My wife said, "Oh, it must be turned off".
Explanation followed...


----------

